# Lid or no lid?



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I dont but I am no expert. Having a hood would prevent chemicals and other things from entering the tank and fish, shrimp ECT from getting out. But on the other hand no hood looks alot cooler.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

I usually don't use hoods unless i have just moved my tank to give my sae's some time to get confortable so they won't jump out. Went I use lids th0ye usually get a build up of condensation and leaves water marks after the water dries which i am not very fond of soooo i leave them off


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I just recently started leaving the lid off. Evaporation is a factor, but I use a wet/dry, so the water level stays constant. I'm only a couple of weeks into it, but I like it so far. I don't have a rimless tank, but I still think it looks better.

Every fish is a jumper, some just jump more than others. I'm prepared to lose a fish someday, even though I won't be happy about it.

I think it helps me feed the fish better. As silly as it sounds, holding the lid open with an elbow, while trying to scoop brine shrimp into the tank wasn't easy. I can look at what it's doing, and swish it a little with the fork to get it where I want it.

It makes maintenance a lot easier. I don't have to fight the lid when I just want to go pull a deal leaf out or shift a piece of drift wood. There were a lot of times when I didn't pull a dead leaf out because it was at the bottom, and it would have been a production. Now I just grab a towel, get the leaf, and I'm done.

Go for it!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't use a lid on my tank, and haven't for about a year or 18 months or so. (Maybe more, who's counting?) The only problem I have had is losing a few fish who decide to hit the road. I lost 2 of my 3 Yoyo loaches that way, then the 3rd one died shortly after, from loneliness, I assume. (Or, CO2). I still think the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages. Now, I can do minor maintenance tasks in a few seconds, some times, like picking out dead plant matter, or minor pruning. Before, it was a production, having to remove the light fixture/hood, after first positioning a chair where I could lay it, working the electrical cords around the back of the tank to clear the filter hoses, cussing a blue streak, etc. Needless to say, I often just pretended I didn't see a problem in the tank. Feeding and fertilizing are much easier now, and the tank looks a lot better to me.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. The way the fixture sits on the tank allows me to put on a piece of glass onto the aquarium without noticing it too much. Are there any specific reasons for the plants to keep the glass off?

http://www.current-usa.com/nova_extreme_pro


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Near as I can tell, Hoppy is the lighting guru around here- but it seems to me that a glass top would reduce the effective amount of light going into the tank. Just MHO, though.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I took the glass tops off 2 of my 4 tanks and I don't think I'll go back. I think they look better. I have lost some nice fish but like Hoppy I like being able to do maintenance quickly, like pulling out dead leaves etc.

I will add that you are putting alot of light over that tank. Do you have the ability to turn off banks of lights or go with a burst?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a glass top cause all fish can jump and I don't want to lose any because of my neglect. It's kind of like leaving your dog outside without a fence.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

wendyjo-
There are _many _of us who leave our tanks without a top, and personally I resent the implication that it makes us neglectful. If you're looking to engage in moral condescension I suggest you try a political forum and leave us algae growers alone.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I use to use glass tops, but found they got very dirty with a build up white residue which required lots of scrubbing to remove and would block light. Based on that, I stopped. I do have a canopy which keeps the fish from jumping out so unless they happen to get stuck on a cross brace, they land back in the tank.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I cover all my tanks to reduce evaporation and humidity. Depending on your climate, in Winter walls tend to cool down and attract moisture, and eventually mold. Maybe not a big issue with a single 10gal tank, but I just don't want to risk it at all.

Besides that covering your tank keeps fish inside, reduces the need for topping off, and keeps moisture away from reflectors and electric stuff in the canopy.

Nowadays I integrate covers into the canopies, making access really easy. I use a sliding piece of acrylic, since it is much lighter than glass. Yes, it needs to be kept clean. Not a big issue with a spray bottle containing some vinegar solution and a clean towel.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

This time of year if I had glass tops I'd need a chiller since the fans don't do much good blowing across the glass. I've got at least 120 fish in the tank and unless my Chihuahuas eat fish I've only had one jump in the last three months. It's also the only dead fish I know of during that time (knocks on wood) so I think they should be happy with their odds of survival. lol I just don't buy fish like hatchets, with SW it was wrasses.

SteveU


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey I let my dog out all the time without a fence...
He never goes anywhere...he's more likely to jump into the fish tank than run away


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I gave up using a glass top on my 46 gallon bowfront because, the big black plastic hinge blocked some of the light from the foreground plants. Also the condensation tends to block some light as well. Since I took the top off, the plants grow a little faster and I only lost one fish. Yeah not having to remove the lights just to get that one piece of Rotala is a bonus. I don't have any issue of condensation building up on the lights. I do get more evaporation but I do two small water changes a week so thats not an issue either.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I left the lid off of my 90gal for many months (I guess 6 or so) and ended up frying my light fixture from the water deposits. Oops. :redface:

So just something to keep in mind...


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

My 29 has had a plastic lid since I got it, with the glass window in the middle for light to shine through. The back two inches of the tank aren't covered, and nothing has ever jumped out. I took the glass out of the hood because it was covered in water deposits and getting dirty really fast. Nothing has jumped out yet, so I'm probably going to completely remove the lid.


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Me no tops, I have lost some shrimp and fish but thats the risk. After having some nano reefs set up I just got used to it, makes a quick dip to pull out leaves or suck out some un eaten food a breeze. After all ponds dont have lids.


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

ive lost one SAE in 8 months, it sucks, but its acceptable risk for the ease of mx.

Those SAE's are like darts through the water.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I like glass lids, they keep the fish in the tank, and the evaporation down.
I find versa tops to be more versatile when the hinge is removed and the two panes can be handled separately. That way, it does not need to be propped open for feeding, and can be left open if a fan needs to be blown across the water's surface or during maintenance.

Glass lids do need to be kept clean or they will block a lot of light, but it is a small price for me to not lose fish to jumping.


----------



## WhiskeyD (May 10, 2009)

comatoast said:


> Near as I can tell, Hoppy is the lighting guru around here- but it seems to me that a glass top would reduce the effective amount of light going into the tank. Just MHO, though.


Running glass tops definitely reduces the amount of light in my tank :smile:


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Minsc said:


> I like glass lids, they keep the fish in the tank, and the evaporation down.
> I find versa tops to be more versatile when the hinge is removed and the two panes can be handled separately. That way, it does not need to be propped open for feeding, and can be left open if a fan needs to be blown across the water's surface or during maintenance.
> 
> Glass lids do need to be kept clean or they will block a lot of light, but it is a small price for me to not lose fish to jumping.


I might try this. How did you get the hinge off without breaking the glass?


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

hbosman said:


> I might try this. How did you get the hinge off without breaking the glass?


Patience, mostly.


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't stand having no lids on, especially with Betta's. I don't believe fish to be dispoable and I'll do everything I can to keep 'em in! I'm not critisizing people with no lids, in fact, I'm getting a rimless nano made soon, but I just like lids.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> Hey I let my dog out all the time without a fence...
> He never goes anywhere...he's more likely to jump into the fish tank than run away


That is funny 

My 29 gallon doesn't have a hood on it. Now that it has 3 light fixtures, it basically does but ironically I lost 1 fish with a plastic hood, none with 2 lights and huge gaps, and 2 with lighting that is basically a hood. I have also lost fish out of my 10 gallon with a plastic hood. 

If anything I would put a screen on first or something simple and later remove it after the jumpers unsuccesfully try to jump. Then go open. I can't wait until I have time to raise the lights on my 29 gallon, I just need some time to make a light pole and something cosmetically pleasing to attach my lights to.


----------

